#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  EXXON & ESSO Design Practices (scanned hardcopy)

## panos

<a href="**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] />See More: EXXON & ESSO Design Practices (scanned hardcopy)

----------


## MurphyZG

Thank You Panos, great share.

----------


## nomanfahmi

PANOS,
THanks for sharing. BUt The maximum download limit is hit. Could you please re upload it

----------


## inzenjer

thank you for sharing

----------


## ted.rip@56

it's really helpful. thank you a lot

----------


## sonaldiv

thanks

----------


## jeetxxp

*Hi Dear, Can You Upload the file AGAIN Please, as the Maximum Limit of Download have been Reached.

Jeetxxp

*

----------


## Mohamed

if you upload again

----------


## anaamikaa

This file is neither allocated to a Premium Account, or a Collector's Account, and can therefore only be downloaded 10 times.

This limit is reached.

To download this file, the uploader either needs to transfer this file into his/her Collector's Account, or upload the file again. The file can later be moved to a Collector's Account. The uploader just needs to click the delete link of the file to get further information.


hece pleasee upload again and put to collector's acount

----------


## praphulla.phirke

Hi Can you please upload it again so that we can download  it??? 

Thanks
Praphulla

----------


## R_RAZI

Dear Panos
Can you upload again please.
thanks you
r_razi

----------


## emanc

Please reupload as the file is limited to 10 downloads only.

Thanks.

----------


## oinostro

can somebody  reload? please. thanks

See More: EXXON & ESSO Design Practices (scanned hardcopy)

----------


## asif

thanks

----------


## aandradeb

Thanks, it seems you`ve uploaded it again, link worked perfect for me. Great share!!!, keep the great work

----------


## Shahin71

Can you upload Again

Thanks

----------


## panos

> Can you upload Again
> 
> Thanks



 
Dear friend Shahin71

Please try to download from the FileFactory Link which I have checked that works fine. The Rapidshare Link is out of use.

----------


## alwaw911

Great share...thanks, really aprreciated!

----------


## ruben2580

thank you very much

----------


## gord

great share, brother.

----------


## Mactavish

Could you please send a copy. 

Markanthony02@hotmail.com

----------


## panoramix

can you please up load again?
file factory link is not working.
Thank you

----------


## cytech

Hi Panos,

Please upload thanks

Cy

----------


## josefreitas

please upload.thanks

----------


## adeshchem

can you please upload the file again.



thanks.See More: EXXON & ESSO Design Practices (scanned hardcopy)

----------


## Chanthien

Can you upload this doc."EXXON.pdf " again or send me via email lct2009@yahoo.com? the link was expired. Thank you very much

----------


## josefreitas

please upload again. thanks

----------


## gabrielgrocha

please re-up

----------


## Nabilia

These are the design practices that I have...

Exxon - Design Practices Sept. 1989.pdf	127.476 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Exxon - Design Practices Dec. 2001.zip	87.973 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## adeshchem

Nabilia,
thanks but can u please upload the second file there is a problem

----------


## Nabilia

adeshchem, it is a compressed zip file, do you have winzip?

Here is another link with all of the folders compressed...

Exxon - Design Practices Dec. 2001 compressed.zip	87.942 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## hoangducbk

Thanks alot, but it seem you've reupload it because link not is out of use
thnk u

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks a lot nabilia

----------


## lucksravi

Thanks

----------


## radenbagus

can someone share it again the latest version?

many thanks

----------


## radenbagus

can someone share it again the latest version?

many thanks

----------


## josefreitas

new link h-t-t-p://downloads.ziddu.com/downloadfile/20272768/Exxon_Mobil_Design_Practices.rar.html

See More: EXXON & ESSO Design Practices (scanned hardcopy)

----------


## aevor

Thankyou jose

----------


## mavericklf1

Thank you for share

----------


## mavericklf1

Please reupload Exxon - Design Practices Dec. 2001.zip 87.973 MB

Thanks for share

b. regards




> These are the design practices that I have...
> 
> Exxon - Design Practices Sept. 1989.pdf	127.476 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## bachik_syes@yahoo.com

Dear nabilia
Can you re upload design practise for 1989 in 4shared

----------

